# Triggy an ispec-EV



## US. (24. November 2018)

Hi,

gibt es schon einen Adapter, um den Triggy an die neuen Shimano Bremshebel mit ispec-EV zu befestigen?

Danke und Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Sackmann (24. November 2018)

Kommt in Kürze:
War ja gar nicht so einfach, mal an eine XTR Gruppe ranzukommen, so dass man Maßnehmen und Testen konnte.





Wir sind also drauf und dran, und sollten früh im nächsten Jahr einen passenden Adapter haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (24. November 2018)

Top!
Etwas weniger oder sogar gar kein Verstellweg wäre mir auch recht gewesen und dafür ein schlankeres Design.
Aber auch so super, dass du da so schnell reagierst.

Schöne Grüße, Uwe


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Dezember 2018)

Das ganze funktioniert auch tadellos mit einem Sram Matchmaker.


----------



## Sackmann (15. Dezember 2018)

Sehr interessant, sehr interessant...
Hatte noch keine neue XTR in den Händen.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Michl63 (28. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
gibt es in der Zwischenzeit einen Adapter um die BikeYoke Remote Triggy am neuen XTR Bremshebel mit i-spec ev zu befestigen?
Oder muss man wirklich nur die SRAM Matchmaker bestellen und anschrauben?
Vielen Dank für die Antwort Michl


----------



## Sackmann (28. Januar 2019)

Der Adapter, den ich oben gezeigt hatte, passt nicht, wie erhofft. Wir machen also gerade neue Samples.

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## haha1 (29. März 2019)

@Sacki Ist schon ein Liefertermin für den neuen I-SPEC EV Adapter in Sicht? Möchte mir den Triggy X zulegen und würde euren Adapter dem Matchmaker X schon vorziehen. Danke und Gruß Hubertus


----------



## ManniMatters (16. Mai 2019)

Habe mir kürzlich die XTR BL-9120 rausgelassen und aus Mangel an Alternativen zu den Matchmakern gegriffen.
Der Matchmaker hat leider einen anderen Radius als z.B. die Lenkerschelle vom neuen XTR Hebel.
Es funktioniert, ist aber auch alles andere als optimal!
Von der Seite gesehen bleibt ein Spalt zwischen Matchmaker und Schelle.
Momentan hält es jedenfalls!


----------



## haha1 (16. Mai 2019)

Ich fand die Matchmaker Lösung auch nicht optimal. Hab mir nun den brandneuen Wolftooth ReMote LightAction Hebel für I-Spec EV zugelegt. Der passt perfekt an den XTR Hebel und hat auch einen großen Verstellbereich parallel zum Lenker. Und harmoniert hervorragend mit der Revive.


----------



## ManniMatters (17. Mai 2019)

Den Triggy habe ich ja schon und setzte dann auf den Adapter von BikeYoke - schließlich waren bisher alle Produkte top Qualität zu super Preisen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flitzomat (12. Juni 2019)

@Sackmann - Gibt es schon News zu einem Ispec-EV Adapter, jetzt wo die neue XT und SLX erhältlich ist ?
Danke


----------



## flitzomat (28. Juni 2019)

_Ich hab jetzt mal ne Email Anfrage an Bikeyoke raus, hier gibts ja leider keine Infos zu einem neuen EV Adapter. Falls ich ne Antwort bekomme teile ich sie natürlich hier mit euch._


----------



## Sackmann (28. Juni 2019)

I-Spec EV ist in der Mache, und sollte im Herbst erhältlich sein.


----------



## schwabi69 (10. September 2019)

Hallo,
von Wolftooth gibt es einen Shift Mount MM-ISEV (19,95 Dollar) (ist etwas günstiger als der Remote Light)








						ShiftMount
					

ShiftMounts are adapter mounts which allows you to integrate SRAM and Shimano shifters with several different brakes from Shimano, SRAM, and Magura. Handlebar space is prime real-estate and this ShiftMount integrates seamlessly for a clean look. Mount Type ShiftMount naming convention is...




					www.wolftoothcomponents.com
				




Ich habe heute mit Bike Components telefoniert. Die wollen den Adapter in ihr Sortiment aufnehmen weil es oft angefragt wird.

Nachtrag:
Bei r2-bike.com gibts den schon ...








						WOLFTOOTH ShiftMount SRAM Matchmaker - Shimano I-SPEC EV Adapter, 34,50 €
					

WOLFTOOTH ShiftMount SRAM Matchmaker - Shimano I-SPEC II Adapter Mit diesem Adapter kannst Du Deinen Matchmaker kompatiblen SRAM Trigger ohne zusätzliche Sc




					r2-bike.com


----------



## Hinouf (7. Oktober 2019)

schwabi69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> von Wolftooth gibt es einen Shift Mount MM-ISEV (19,95 Dollar) (ist etwas günstiger als der Remote Light)
> 
> 
> ...


Der von r2-bike ist aber für die rechte Seite. Also für Triggy eher nichts...


----------



## schwabi69 (8. Oktober 2019)

Yip. Hab ich übersehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bimber (24. November 2019)

Ich habe eine ähnliche Frage. 
Würde gerne einen Shimano I-Spec EV Schalthebel mit einem Sram Bremshebel kombinieren. Dafür gibt es noch keinen Adapter am Markt. Habe eben in der aktuellen Bike gesehen dass hier auch was von Bikeyoke kommen soll.

@Sackmann: Kannst du hier schon einen Termin nennen?


----------



## Sackmann (24. November 2019)

Da hat die Bike aber wohl was missverstanden.
Denn wir bieten keine solchen Adapter an.
Wir haben die Adapter nur umgekehrt, wie es angegeben ist.
Wir haben nur Adapter für Shimano Bremse + SRAM Schalthebel.


----------



## Bimber (24. November 2019)

Schade, trotzdem danke für die Antwort. 
Wäre aktuell eine Marktlücke. Oder kann man das auch ohne Adapter kombinieren? Rein optisch siehts passend aus.


----------



## Aeo (1. Dezember 2019)

Gibt es für den 2-By vielleicht auch eine I-Spec EV - Aufnahme? Für die Leute, die links Remote-Lockout im Weg haben.

Hätte auch nix gegen einen schönen 3-er Hebel für Lockouts und Dropper hin und her...


----------



## supermanlovers (6. Dezember 2019)

Gibts Updates zur Verfügbarkeit?

Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen einen I Spec II Adapter gekauft und wollte hier gerade nachfragen wie man ihn montiert. 
Dann habe ich gesehen das ich eine XTR 9100 und nicht 9000 habe.


----------



## TehNooby (12. Dezember 2019)

Bimber schrieb:


> Schade, trotzdem danke für die Antwort.
> Wäre aktuell eine Marktlücke. Oder kann man das auch ohne Adapter kombinieren? Rein optisch siehts passend aus.


Hast du mittlerweile eine Lösung gefunden? Würde gerne ein XTR I-Spec EV Schalthebel an Sram CODE RSC montieren wollen, es bietet aber scheinbar niemand einen Adapter dafür...


----------



## Bimber (13. Dezember 2019)

TehNooby schrieb:


> Hast du mittlerweile eine Lösung gefunden? Würde gerne ein XTR I-Spec EV Schalthebel an Sram CODE RSC montieren wollen, es bietet aber scheinbar niemand einen Adapter dafür...



Nein, hab mir jetzt die Gruppe mit dem Schalthebel mit Schelle bestellt. War mir dann zu ungewiss es zu versuchen und wenns nicht passt muss ich die ganze Gruppe zurückschicken.


----------



## Sackmann (3. Januar 2020)

Nachdem wir jetzt wirklich mehr als ein Jahr an diesem dämlichen Adapter gearbeitet haben, ist es nun endlcih so weit, dass wir eine Lösung haben, mit der auch wir nun endlich (fast) zufrieden sind:



 




Mit dieser Lösung können wir einen guten/ergonomischen Winkel realisieren und sparen auch noch eine Schraube ein.Der Adapter wird einfach durch das Loch der Bremsschelle gefädelt und dann über den Lenkerdurchmesser beim Schließen der Klemme in Position geklemmt.

"Fast" zufrieden sind wir, weil kleine Modifikationen noch notwendig sind und, und dann wird die Schmiedeform aufgemacht.
Bei einer Sache könnte ich jedoch noch etwas Hilfe von der Crowd gebrauchen.

Dieses Maß im unteren Bild ist an einer SLX Bremse gemessen (weil es einfach die günstigste zu beschaffen war)..
Eine XT 8100 oder XTR 9100 habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand.
Auch wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass die Schellen identische Maße haben sind, wäre es cool, wenn das jemand mit einer XTR und XT nachmessen könnte. Mein Lieblingshändler, wo ich das schnell selbst nachsehen könnte ist noch im Urlaub bis Mitte Januar und ich möchte es endlcih fertig haben.  
Es geht nur um das Maß (im Bild 14.95mm) der maximalen Ausdehnung des Loches. Danach richtet sich nämlich die maximale Läge des Auslegers und die damit verbundene Feinjustierbarkeit der Triggypositon  nach links/rechts über das Langloch.







Der erste, der mir für die jeweilige Bremse (XT und XTR)  das gesuchte Maß mit Bild liefern kann, bekommt von mir einen Satz der dann fertigen I-Spec EV Adapter geschenkt.

Echt bissl beschämend, dass es so lange geaduert hat, aber ich war mit keiner der bisherigen Varianten zufrieden, und wusste, dass es eine bessere Lösung geben muss. Jetzt sind wir fast so weit...


----------



## Aeo (4. Januar 2020)

XTR M9100


----------



## flitzomat (4. Januar 2020)

XT BL-M8100
Leider ist die Batterie von meinem Messschieber leer, aber manuell abgelesen bekomme ich den gleichen Wert 14,95. Bei der Breite siehts mir eher nach 7,9x aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwabi69 (4. Januar 2020)

Jetzt wollte ich mich gerade aufmachen da ich beide Bremsen habe, habe aber festgestellt das ihr "mitten in der Nacht" zum messen aufgebrochen seid. Ihr seid echt super !!! Es lebe die Crowd


----------



## Sackmann (4. Januar 2020)

Geil, Jungs, ihr seid die Besten!
XTR scheint also eine etwas längere Aussparung zu haben (Gewicht...).
XT scheint die gleiche Aussparung zu haben.
Die Breite ist quasi gleich (auf ein paar Zehntel kommt es nicht an).

Könnt ihr nochmal beide die innere Breite für den Einsatz verifizieren?




Dieser muss ja eigentlich gleich sein, da es auch von Shimano keine unterschiedlichen I-Spec EV Adapter gibt, aber sicher ist sicher...


----------



## flitzomat (4. Januar 2020)

Bei der XT ist die innere Breite 12mm.

Also wenns nötig ist stell ich euch mein Bike in München auch gern zum anprobieren eines Prototypen zur Verfügung. Triggy ist ja auch montiert.


----------



## Aeo (4. Januar 2020)




----------



## matt017 (9. Januar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ... und sparen auch noch eine Schraube ein. ...



Damit bewegt man sich dann aber doch irgendwie immer im Grenzbereich der Toleranzen von Bremshebel und Adapter. Entweder die Bremse erzeugt die Klemmung (Adapter nicht richtig fest) oder der Adapter (und drückt dann mit kleiner Fläche und scharfen Kanten) auf den Lenker. 
Beides nicht optimal. Gerade bei sensiblen Kunststofflenkern nicht. 
(Nebenbei ist die unabhängige Verstellung von Shifter und Bremse und die gleichmäßige und großflächige Klemmung gerade einer der Hauptvorteile von I-Spec evo zu I-Spec II, meiner Meinung nach). 

Eine Schraube weniger ist zwar auch schön,wiegt aber die Nachteile nicht auf. 

Gehört aber wahrscheinlich ins Kapitel Design-Philosophie...


----------



## Sackmann (9. Januar 2020)

Welche Freiheitsgrade beim Verstellen von Brems- zu Schalthebel hast du denn bei I-Spec EV, die du bei I-Spec II nicht hast?

Bezüglich Toleranzen:
Wie genau denkst du denn bitte bildet eine klappbare Schelle wie bei SRAM oder Shimano den exakt passenden Durchmesser deines ganz individuellen Lenkers ab? Wenn du es schon so genau nehmen willst, hast du da ein noch größere punktuelle Belastung, denn diese Schellen werden nie über ihren ganzen Innendurchmesser Anliegen sondern im schlimmsten Fall an zwei Punkten (vier, wenn du beide Stege einer Schelle betrachtest).
Wie funktioniert denn das dann?

Mehr Gedanken könnte man sich da über bewusste Abstützpunkte wie bei Trickstuff oder Shimano machen.
Ein Bekannter hat wegen eines Lenkerbruches genau an dieser Stelle letztes Jahr fast seinen Finger verloren. Deswegen fahre ich auch keine Carbonlenker, die einfach mal so 50g weniger wiegen als der komplette Rest der renommierten Hersteller aus der Industrie.


----------



## matt017 (9. Januar 2020)

Bei der EV Variante kann ich die Triggerposition einstellen ohne die Bremsgriffe lösen zu müssen. Kann gerade unterwegs bei der Feinjustierung hilfreich sein. Das ging bei II mit Trigger Adapter nicht. 

Also die Shimano Hebel die ich bis jetzt hatte, haben alle einigermaßen gleichmäßige geklemmt, zumindest wenn man von den Klemmspuren darauf zurückschließt. 
Ich hab aber schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit 9000er Hebel und Trigger-Adapter eines (namhaften) Drittanbieters gemacht. Da war der Adapter nämlich kürzer als der orig. Shimanoeinleger, um den Rotationafreiheitsgrad zu haben. Dabei haben sich die Kanten des Adapters aber schön in den Lenker gedrückt. Ist halt einfach eine Unstetigkeit in Umfangstichtung. Und genau die sehe ich bei deiner jetzigen Lösung auch, zumindest teilweis - je nach Toleranz halt. 

Funktioniert wahrscheinlich auch, ich hätte den Adapter aber lieber ein Stück versenkt und mit einer Schraube geklemmt.


----------



## EnDurOFoX (17. Januar 2020)

@Sackmann kannst du sagen wie lange es ungefähr noch dauernd wird bis der Adapter verfügbar ist?


----------



## Sackmann (17. Januar 2020)

Also, ich habe eine gute Nachricht und eine gleichzeitig gute/schlechte Nachricht.

Die gute Nachricht:
Die letzten Samples konnte ich gestern montieren und von der Ergonomie her testen. Anstellwinkel ist gut, Verdrehmöglichkeit is ebenfalls ausreichend (bei XTR sogar weiter als denkbar notwendig nach oben möglich), aber der Triggy könnte doch etwas weiter Richtung Lenkerende sitzen.

Hier an eine XT:




Hier an einer XTR:




Ich fahre meine Bremsen sehr weit innen und deshalb ist die Schelle ebenfalls entsprechend weit innen. Die Position ist so für mich in Ordnung, aber viele hätten den Remote sicher lieber weiter Richtung außen.
Der I-Spec EV Adapter müsster also weiter auslegen, aber das geht nicht mit der geplanten einteiligen Variante, weil der Adapter dann nicht mehr durch die Schelle des Bremshebel gefädelt werden kann.

Hier noch ein Bild mit SRAM Trigger an XTR:





Die schlechte, bzw. für euch eher gute Nachricht ist das hier, was ich erst vor ein paar Tagen gefunden habe:









						3min19sec Matcher I-Spec EV Adapter
					

Der Matcher I-Spec EV Adapter von 3min19sec – Matchmaker und I-Spec EV kombinieren Mit dem Matcher I-Spec EV Adapter von 3min19sec kannst Du SRAM Matchmaker X kompatible Schalthebel an I-Spec EV Bremshebeln montieren. Bei I-Spec EV handelt es sich um




					www.bike-components.de
				



???

Hier montiert an einer XT:








Auch wenn dieses Teil keine Eigenkonstruktion dieser Firma ist, sondern ein "Open-Mould" Katalogteil aus Asien, so funktioniert es einwandfrei und ist für 20€ IM SET auch noch extrem günstig. Diesen Preis können wir kaum erreichen - unmöglich sogar mit einem mehrteiligen Adapter.

Das lässt mich jetzt natürlich Grübeln, denn ohne an unserem Adapter etwas Besonderes zu bieten, spricht nichts wiklich für einen I-Spec EV Adapter von BikeYoke. Ich muss überlegen, was mir da noch einfällt.

Für euch ist das jedenfalls schonmal ne tolle Nachricht, würde ich sagen. Micht nervt es natürlich tierisch, da wir jetzt schon viel Zeit reingesteckt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bimber (18. Januar 2020)

Mach die umgekehrte Variante, dann hast du ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal. 
Sram Bremse an Shimano Schalthebel.


----------



## Nico08 (27. Januar 2020)

„Ich fahre meine Bremsen sehr weit innen und deshalb ist die Schelle ebenfalls entsprechend weit innen. Die Position ist so für mich in Ordnung, aber viele hätten den Remote sicher lieber weiter Richtung außen.
Der I-Spec EV Adapter müsster also weiter auslegen, aber das geht nicht mit der geplanten einteiligen Variante, weil der Adapter dann nicht mehr durch die Schelle des Bremshebel gefädelt werden kann.„

Die Adapter sehen aus also ob sie nicht seitengebunden wären. Wenn ich meinen Trigger oder Remote lieber weiter innen am Lenker montieren möchte, kann der Adapter dann nicht einfach mit dem Langloch Richtung Vorbau montiert werden?

Sorry bin mit der Zitatfunktion nicht vertraut.


----------



## Sackmann (27. Januar 2020)

Ja, die I-Spec Adapter wärne theoretisch flip-flop tauglich. Warum wolltest du den Hebel aber noch weiter innen montieren?


----------



## Nico08 (28. Januar 2020)

Ah. Mist. Falsch herum gedacht. ?


----------



## R0htabak (15. März 2020)

SRAM Matchmaker an I-Spec EV 

Nachdem ich mir meinen XTR 9000 Geber am Baum geschrottet habe, brauchte ich Ersatz. Der Aufpreis für ein bisschen Magnesium war es mir diesmal nicht wert und der M8100 Geber war da. Leider ist die Aussparung wie schon beschrieben geringer als im Vergleich zum M9100. 
SRAM Matchmaker passen nämlich bestens da rein, allerdings ist der Verstellbereich eingeschränkt. Hab das ausgefrässt und was soll ich sagen, funktioniert perfekt. Mit dem M9100 / M9120 sollte das dann ohne Manipulation problemlos gehen.


----------



## concita (27. August 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Das ganze funktioniert auch tadellos mit einem Sram Matchmaker.




.... stimmte ich länger zu. die nutmutter des matchmakers seitlich um wenige 1/10 abfeilen und das ding passt in die bremsgriffseitige i-spec evo nut.
das ganze KANN IRGENDWANN mal einen haken haben.
die senkkopfschraube des matchmakers ist eine feingewindeschraube mit steigung 0,5. die gesamtlänge beträgt 9,5 mm. die länge der schraube greift relativ wenig in die alu nutmutter. was also passieren kann ist folgendes:
+durchs anziehen mit geringer einschraubtiefe ist die belastung auf die alu-mutter eher höher
+kommt irgendwann dann mal höhere last auf den trigger (z. bsp. viele erschütterungen bei der abfahrt, sturz oder ähnliches) kann es passieren dass das gewinde ausreisst.
so passiert gestern bei mir. auf einmal war der trigger weg. verlieren kann man den ja nicht, hängt ja immer noch am zug (gott sei dank kein axs)

simple abhilfe brächte die verwendung einer längeren schraube, sodass die einschraublänge passt. also anstatt schraubenlänge 9,5, wäre bis max. 13 mm ok.

einziges problem: ich hab keine ahnung wo ich solche schrauben kriegen soll. als inbus bekommt man sie, vllt einfach den schraubenkopf ansenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## concita (27. August 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Nachdem wir jetzt wirklich mehr als ein Jahr an diesem dämlichen Adapter gearbeitet haben, ist es nun endlcih so weit, dass wir eine Lösung haben, mit der auch wir nun endlich (fast) zufrieden sind:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 959933
> Anhang anzeigen 959935
> ...





Sackmann schrieb:


> Nachdem wir jetzt wirklich mehr als ein Jahr an diesem dämlichen Adapter gearbeitet haben, ist es nun endlcih so weit, dass wir eine Lösung haben, mit der auch wir nun endlich (fast) zufrieden sind:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 959933
> Anhang anzeigen 959935
> ...



unten die Bilder der BR-9120 also der XTR 4-Kolben (aktuelle Version)


Sackmann schrieb:


> Nachdem wir jetzt wirklich mehr als ein Jahr an diesem dämlichen Adapter gearbeitet haben, ist es nun endlcih so weit, dass wir eine Lösung haben, mit der auch wir nun endlich (fast) zufrieden sind:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 959933
> Anhang anzeigen 959935
> ...




Hallo

Unten die Bilder der XTR 4-Kolben BR-M9120

@Sackmann - Freue mich wenn das Angebot noch gelten sollte.

Die Alternativvariante (adaptierte Nutmutter Matchmaker mit längerer Feingewindeschraube) fände ich auch sehr gut. Dass die Einschraublänge extrem kurz ist mit der Standardschraube sieht man am beigefügten Bild, ich habe da von hinten Rtg. Schraubverbindung fotographiert. Die sinnvolle Mehrlänge der Schraube hab ich einfach gemessen (=die fehlende Einschraublänge von hinten)


----------



## Mischpoke (2. Oktober 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also, ich habe eine gute Nachricht und eine gleichzeitig gute/schlechte Nachricht.
> 
> Die gute Nachricht:
> Die letzten Samples konnte ich gestern montieren und von der Ergonomie her testen. Anstellwinkel ist gut, Verdrehmöglichkeit is ebenfalls ausreichend (bei XTR sogar weiter als denkbar notwendig nach oben möglich), aber der Triggy könnte doch etwas weiter Richtung Lenkerende sitzen.
> ...




Hi Sackmann, 

Ich habe Probleme den Triggy zu fixieren. Aktuell soll die Kombination aus M8100 Bremshebel mit Bikeyoke ispec EV Adaptern und dem Triggy kombiniert werden. Der Triggy rutscht jedoch am Sitz in der Schelle des Bremshebels bei Betätigung nach vorn. 
Den einzigen Unterschied, den ich zwischen der Montage auf dem zitierten Bildern oben und meiner sehe, ist, dass ich den Adapter mit einer Rundkopfschraube und nicht wie im Bild mit einer Flachkopfschraube befestigt habe. Auch ein wenig Carbonpaste hat als Maßnahme nicht gegriffen.

Kennt ihr dieses Phänomen?


----------



## Mischpoke (4. Oktober 2020)

Habe mir nochmal alles genau angesehen und tatsächlich habe ich scheinbar nicht auf das korrekte Drehmoment verschraubt. Jetzt rutscht nichts mehr.


----------



## luftschaukel (25. Dezember 2020)

ISpec EV — Matchmaker am XTR 9120 Bremshebel mit Sram XO1 Trigger.
Super Adapter.


----------



## ebiker66 (18. Januar 2021)

Guten Tag
Ich hänge mich hier mal an
Ich habe an meinem neuen eBike Shimano XTR BL-M9120 Bremsen
und links die Funk Sattelstütze SRAM AXS Bedienung und rechts die Funk Schaltung SRAM AXS Bedienung. Hat das schon einer gemacht und hat Bilder?
Vielen Dank für Euer Feedback


----------



## luftschaukel (18. Januar 2021)

Siehe mein Beitrag über deinen. 😉


----------



## ebiker66 (18. Januar 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Siehe mein Beitrag über deinen. 😉


Danke, bei mir sieht das zwar allerdings etwas anders aus.
aber dann würde das Teil passen?
mir wurde auch schon dieses Teil vorgeschlagen.


----------



## luftschaukel (18. Januar 2021)

Ich hab diesen genommen und das passt.








						BIKEYOKE Matchmaker I-SPEC EV Adapter | rechts + links, 29,90 €
					

BIKEYOKE Matchmaker I-SPEC EV Adapter | rechts + links Es geht doch nichts über eine aufgeräumte Optik am Cockpit BikeYoke liefert Dir eine einfache und edl




					r2-bike.com


----------



## ebiker66 (18. Januar 2021)

ist bestellt. sobald erhalten und montiert werde ich Feedback und Fotos einstellen. Danke


----------



## Cuberia (18. Januar 2021)

Funktioniert perfekt mit XT Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## askjasonbowen (20. Januar 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Coming soon:
> It wasn't that easy to get to an XTR group, so that you could measure and test.
> Anhang anzeigen 798604
> 
> So we're on the verge of it, and we should have a suitable adapter early next year.




Would you be willing to send me the stl or 3d file that I can print this to test myself?


----------



## ebiker66 (22. Januar 2021)

ebiker66 schrieb:


> ist bestellt. sobald erhalten und montiert werde ich Feedback und Fotos einstellen. Danke


So, rechte Seite ist gemacht. Links muss ich zuerst noch rausfinden wie ich den Shimano Unterstüngsschalter der SC EM800 demontieren kann.


----------



## concita (4. März 2021)

ebiker66 schrieb:


> So, rechte Seite ist gemacht. Links muss ich zuerst noch rausfinden wie ich den Shimano Unterstüngsschalter der SC EM800 demontieren kann.Anhang anzeigen 1192952Anhang anzeigen 1192954


wie kann ein so teuerer Trigger (AXS) nur so aussehen??? rapid prototyping oder echtes Produkt ;-) ??


----------



## Florian301 (18. Juni 2021)

Sieht das bei euch auch so aus?

Hätte ich bei dem Preis nicht so erwartet..

Sollte schon passgenau sein, zumal beide Teile von ein und derselben Marke stammen 🤷


----------



## Sackmann (18. Juni 2021)

Ich hatte dir auch schon auf deine Mail , die du heute geschrieben hast, geantwortet, aber gerne erzähle ich dir das gleiche nochmal im Forum.
Genau dieser kleine Spalt und die angeschrägten Führungsflächen im Adapter sorgen doch genau dafür, dass sich der Hebel durch's Anziehen immer spielfrei und gerade ausrichtet.
Je nach Toleranz der Teile wird da der Spalt mal minimal kleiner oder größer ausfallen, aber wo ist das Problem, bzw. was ist daran nicht passgenau?


----------



## Florian301 (18. Juni 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich hatte dir auch schon auf deine Mail , die du heute geschrieben hast, geantwortet, aber gerne erzähle ich dir das gleiche nochmal im Forum.
> Genau dieser kleine Spalt und die angeschrägten Führungsflächen im Adapter sorgen doch genau dafür, dass sich der Hebel durch's Anziehen immer spielfrei und gerade ausrichtet.
> Je nach Toleranz der Teile wird da der Spalt mal minimal kleiner oder größer ausfallen, aber wo ist das Problem, bzw. was ist daran nicht passgenau?


Ja die habe ich gelesen.

Darf ich nicht hier fragen ob es bei anderen Leuten vll anders ausschaut? 🤷 Kann ja auch ein Fertigungsfehler sein... jetzt weiß ich dass es gewünscht ist... 

Ich hätte halt gedacht dass der Triggy direkt in die Auskerbung passt. So wie es beim SRAM Trigger der Fall ist. Der hängt auch nicht so auf den Kanten. Bei eurem ISpec Adapter. Wieso ist es da anders?


----------



## Sackmann (18. Juni 2021)

Doch, das darfst du natürlich fragen. Ich frage mich aber, warum dir meine Antwort nicht genügt. Meinst du, ich hätte dir was vorgegaukelt? Das Bild wird bei anderen ähnlich sein, und das ist normal.
Du stellst aber eben auch nicht nur eine Frage, sondern stellst auch gleich noch die Qualität in Frage, ohne den tatsächlichen Hintergrund hinter diesem Design zu (er)kennen.
Selbst wenn es nicht so gewollt wäre, wäre es schon interessant für mich zu wissen, warum dies ein Qualitätsmerkmal sein sollte. Wichtig ist doch in erster Linie, dass der Hebel sich festschrauben lässt, und das ohne Spiel, oder? Und das tut er zweifelsfrei.
Ich denke, den Wenigsten wird dieser kleine Spalt aufgefallen sein (sonst hätten wir bei tausenden von I-Spec EV Adaptern mehr Fragen bekommen).
Ich denke, dass das Wichtigste ist, dass möglichst alle Remotes mit allen Adaptern spielfrei montiert werden können. Wenn da ein kleiner Spalt ist, dann sollte das doch kein Problem sein, oder? 

Ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung aber auch z.B. sagen, dass es bei SRAM Kombinationen gibt/gab, die gar nicht montierbar waren, weil die Trigger zu breit waren. Wir hatten diese Erfahrung z.B. mit bestimmten Triggern (SRAM X.7) und bestimmten Adaptern (Matchmaker X) - also beides von SRAM.
Was da bei SRA schiefgelaufen ware, kann ich nicht sagen, aber wir musst dann mit der normalen Klemmschelle montieren, um den Hebel nicht nachzuarbeiten.


----------



## Florian301 (18. Juni 2021)

Lassen wir das. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt immer das Gefühl das du sehr gereizt reagierst wenn man hier etwas bezüglich deiner Produkte fragt oder im Frage stellt. Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen du fühlst dich sofort angegriffen. 

Ich habe das hier im 18:08 Uhr gepostet und deine Mail kam um 18:50 Uhr. Wie soll ich dann deine Mail im Frage stellen 🤷 

Hätte ich deine Antwort vorher gehabt hätte ich hier nicht gefragt. Aber lassen wir das 

Schönen Abend


----------



## Sackmann (18. Juni 2021)

Ja, ich reagiere da in gewisser Weise ein wenig gereizt, und einen der Gründe nennst du selbst schon freiwillig:


Florian301 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Hätte ich deine Antwort vorher gehabt hätte ich hier nicht gefragt. ....


Du hattest keine 5 Stunden Geduld für eine Antwort.
Du hast deine E-Mail mit deiner Frage heute Nachmittag geschrieben (13:00 Uhr). Ich habe dir um 19:00 geantwortet. Du hast deine Frage hier im Forum um 18:00 gestellt.
Kann man irgendwie nachvollziehen dass es frustrierend ist, Kunden trotz aller Anstrengungen einfach nicht zufriedenstellen zu können?
Du hattest, so wie du es selbst offen zugibst, einfach keine 5 Stunden Geduld, um auf eine Antwort zu warten. 5 (!!!) Stunden!
Und ja, natürlich ärgert es einen, wenn man an einem Freitagnachmittag gerade vom Krankenhaus heimkommt, seine E-Mails noch bearbeitet, nur um dann 10 Minuten später zu sehen, dass die gleiche Frage auch an anderer Stelle gestellt wurde, weil es ja nicht schon genug ist, den Hersteller selbst anzuschreiben.
Sorry, ich verstehe diese Mentalität einfach nicht wirklich. Du schreibst, dass du hier nicht gefragt hättest, hättest du meine Antwort vorher schon gesehen. Im Umkehrschluss heißt es eben ganz eindeutig auch auch, dass eine Antwortzeit von 6 Stunden nicht schnell genug ist. Tut mir wirklich Leid.

Ein weiterer Grund, warum dies ein Reizthema ist (der bei dir allerdings nicht zutrifft):
Wir bekommen teilweise die gleiche Frage, quasi zeitgleich über Facebook, Instagram, und alle unsere E-Mail Adressen, die Kunden finden können (Flo, Dominik, Sacki, Service). Über jeden verfügbaren Kanal werden wir teilweise mit ein und der gleichen Frage von ein und dem gleichen Kunden bombardiert.
So kommt es, dass teilweise 3 Leute von uns sich die Zeit für eine Antwort nehmen, ohne zu wissen, dass sich jemand anderes schon darum gekümmert hat, oder sich gerade darum kümmert.
Das frustriert - das frustriert wirklich! Und es kostet Zeit und Ressourcen!
Und es zermürbt. Man tut nahezu alles menschenmögliche an Service, aber es ist einfach nicht gut genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## concita (22. Juni 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Grund, warum dies ein Reizthema ist (der bei dir allerdings nicht zutrifft):
> Wir bekommen teilweise die gleiche Frage, quasi zeitgleich über Facebook, Instagram, und alle unsere E-Mail Adressen, die Kunden finden können (Flo, Dominik, Sacki, Service). Über jeden verfügbaren Kanal werden wir teilweise mit ein und der gleichen Frage von ein und dem gleichen Kunden bombardiert.
> So kommt es, dass teilweise 3 Leute von uns sich die Zeit für eine Antwort nehmen, ohne zu wissen, dass sich jemand anderes schon darum gekümmert hat, oder sich gerade darum kümmert.
> Das frustriert - das frustriert wirklich! Und es kostet Zeit und Ressourcen!
> Und es zermürbt. Man tut nahezu alles menschenmögliche an Service, aber es ist einfach nicht gut genug.



Obiges ist natürlich blöd. Nur eine Anregung. Leider gibt es viele Unternehmen bei denen after-sales-support inexistent ist. Was da zählt ist Sales. Vor allem im Premium-Bereich geht der Schuss nmE nach hinten los. Wenn da niemand ist der abhebt oder es gar keine Tel.nr. gibt, wirds verständlich sein wenn auch der Kunde zur "Multi-Channel-Strategie" greift.

Ad der Paarung. Ich bin auch Maschinenbauer. Von daher weiß ich wie Kräfte verstärkt über flache Winkel über sehr schmale Flächen auf weiches Material wirken. Wird das Teil nur kalt verformt oder wieso passt das nicht besser zusammen?

Ich habe eine ähnliche Beobachtung auch bei einem anderen Premium-Hersteller gemacht. Dort war obendrauf die Einschraubtiefe keine zwei Gewindegänge. Sonst ziemlich ähnlich wie hier, nur noch mehr Luft am Nutgrund, aber ähnlich schmale Auflageflächel. Da war nix in Erfahrung zu bringen, der Lieferant ging auf Tauchstation. Ich finds schade wenn Qualität made in Germany derart rüberkommt.

Ich bitte um sachliche Aufklärung zum Design .... das ich auch leider nicht verstehe.


----------



## Z1-AV69 (26. Juni 2021)

Meiner hat den Spalt jedenfalls auch, ohne dass mir der je negativ aufgefallen wäre. 

Ich bin eher mit der Verbindung zum Shimano Bremshebel unglücklich. Im bei mir gewünschten etwas größeren Winkel zwischen Bremse und Triggy/Schalthebel habe ich das nur mit Tape auf dem Klemmbereich verrutschfest genug bekommen.


----------



## Florian301 (11. Oktober 2021)

Fährt jmd den matchmaker an Shimano Bremsen und axs Trigger?

Passt bei mir nicht wirklich... Und die Bremse will ich nicht weiter verschieben....

Vll stehe ich aber auch nur auf dem Schlauch...🤷

@Sackmann kannst du vll weiterhelfen?


----------



## luftschaukel (11. Oktober 2021)

Hab kein AXS sonder GX und XO1, da ist alles bestens. 
Wo drückt da genau der Schuh?


----------



## Florian301 (11. Oktober 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Hab kein AXS sonder GX und XO1, da ist alles bestens.
> Wo drückt da genau der Schuh?


Ich kann ihn nicht nach oben drücken weil er an den Griff haut. Scheint wohl an dem Rocker Paddle zu liegen. Bei der Wippe passt's wohl....🤷


----------



## luftschaukel (11. Oktober 2021)

Man legt doch so einen Einsatz vom ISpec Adapter in die Schelle von der Bremse. 
drehe den mal um 180 Grad. Da wo dann die Schraube rein kommt. 
Hatte das auch erst und das war so komisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (11. Oktober 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Man legt doch so einen Einsatz vom ISpec Adapter in die Schelle von der Bremse.
> drehe den mal um 180 Grad. Da wo dann die Schraube rein kommt.
> Hatte das auch erst und das war so komisch.


Danke. Teste ich nachher direkt mal


----------



## luftschaukel (11. Oktober 2021)

Schaut bei mir so aus:


----------



## Florian301 (11. Oktober 2021)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Schaut bei mir so aus:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1353515
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1353516


Danke. Der Trigger der mechanischen passt problemlos dran. Liegt am AXS Rocker Paddle. Das stößt am Griff an.


----------



## luftschaukel (11. Oktober 2021)

Ok, das ist Mist. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Stolle (15. März 2022)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Fährt jmd den matchmaker an Shimano Bremsen und axs Trigger?
> 
> Passt bei mir nicht wirklich... Und die Bremse will ich nicht weiter verschieben....
> 
> ...



Hatte das gleiche Problem, hab es mit dem L-Stück von der linken Seite gelöst bekommen, dann wandert der AXS Trigger mehr in Richtung Lenkermitte.


----------



## Spooniak (21. März 2022)

Stolle schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche Problem, hab es mit dem L-Stück von der linken Seite gelöst bekommen, dann wandert der AXS Trigger mehr in Richtung Lenkermitte.



Was meinst du mit L Stück? Hast du ein Foto davon? Habe gerade das gleiche Problem mit dem AXS Trigger...


----------



## concita (21. März 2022)

Spooniak schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit L Stück? Hast du ein Foto davon? Habe gerade das gleiche Problem mit dem AXS Trigger...


Den linken rechts verwenden und umgekehrt. Ein Schenkel ist ja länger, daher L, würde ich so verstehen


----------



## concita (21. März 2022)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Fährt jmd den matchmaker an Shimano Bremsen und axs Trigger?
> 
> Passt bei mir nicht wirklich... Und die Bremse will ich nicht weiter verschieben....
> 
> ...


Echt ärgerlich. Extra Adapter gekauft und dann das Ergebnis. Ad evt Abhilfe
Wenns XTR Hebel sind:
Die haben in der Lenkerschelle eine recht lange Ausnehmung. Da passt mit ein Bisschen Feilen an der Alumutter eine Avid MMX Adapter rein.
Bei XT ist diese Aussparung in der Schelle deutlich kürzer dh zu kurz.
Ich hab auch schon einen hier im Forum gesehen der die Aussparung durch Ausfraesen verlängert hat (bei XT).
Viele Adapter haben das Problem dass das leider nicht zu Ende gedacht wurde (wie hier)


----------



## concita (11. April 2022)

Ad Sram Trigger an Shimano Bremshebel (I-spec evo) 

Hab heute die Avid MMX Adapter demontiert und Chinaadapter von ZRace montiert. Ich muss sagen dass die am besten passen. Alle bisherigen waren Schrott. Die jetzt sind top. Einziger Nachteil: die Position muss bevor man den Trigger draufschraubt gewählt werden, weil der aufgeschraubte Trigger die Verstellschraube blockiert


----------



## xraycer (26. April 2022)

Hallo @concita , hast Du mal eine Bezugsquelle für den Adapter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (26. April 2022)

concita schrieb:


> Alle bisherigen waren Schrott.


Was war an unserem Adapter denn Schrott?


----------



## concita (26. April 2022)

xraycer schrieb:


> Hallo @concita , hast Du mal eine Bezugsquelle für den Adapter?


war der hier








						13.39US $ 33% OFF|ZRACE XTR / XT / SLX / DEORE Bremse integrierte SRAM Shifter Adapter, matchmaker shifter montage zu S H I M A KEINE ICH Spec EV bremse|Fahrradbremse|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## concita (26. April 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Was war an unserem Adapter denn Schrott?


@Sackmann steht für welches Fabrikat??


----------



## Sackmann (26. April 2022)

Bikeyoke


----------



## mmo2 (26. April 2022)

Ich hab jetzt die Sram MM genommen, für die rechte Seite auch den linken, sonst steht mir der AXS Controller zu weit raus....Das die Rundung besser passt, hab ich an den Adaptern etwas gefeilt


----------



## concita (26. April 2022)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt die Sram MM genommen, für die rechte Seite auch den linken, sonst steht mir der AXS Controller zu weit raus....Das die Rundung besser passt, hab ich an den Adaptern etwas gefeilt


das etwas suboptimale bei dieser Lösung ist Folgendes

geht nur bei XTR, weil bei den XT-Schellen die Nut deutlich kürzer ist und so der Matchmaker nicht soweit nach Vorne geschoben werden kann, dass die Position passt.  Hab mal hier ein Foto gesehen wo wer die Nut einfach verlängert hat (durch Ausfräsen)
die Schraube der Matchmaker greift leider nur wenige Gänge in der Alumutter. Muss man mit sehr viel Gefühl anschrauben. Wenns blöd hergeht und da mal ein Stoß draufkommt, reichen die paar Gänge nicht aus, dh das Gewinde wird beschädigt. Die Krümmung MM und Schelle passt auch nicht gut zusammen. Ich hab die Variante aber auch längere Zeit genutzt. Dann hab ich mit den Adaptern begonnen  (3min19, u. andere). Längere Schrauben konnte ich nicht auftreiben (mit Feingewinde schwierig)


----------



## concita (26. April 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Bikeyoke


kanns sein dass der zwischenzeitlich erschwinglich wurde / das früher nicht war? Bikeyoke war nicht dabei - alles gut.


----------



## mmo2 (26. April 2022)

Mir geht es auch hauptsächlich um die linke Seite. Da gibt es nicht viel Auswahl


----------

